# SERIOUS sex life question



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Please consider your replies as i would *like* this to remain in gen....

I have a good sex life, even if you take out the 'extra curricular activities'

I see and hear people going on about how they are once a month/year etc....and i can't help but think if it were me i would take it personally against me if it were so few and far between....everyone wants to feel sexually attractive to the the person they love and spend their life with.

I *thought* what i had was normal(remember extra's are not considered)

SOOOO, how often do you and your other half enjoy each other? Obviously i recognise its not a set amount of times per week/month/year, just got me wondering about other peoples sexual relationships. Even in our 'low' times we are a few times per week...at our best its several times per day, and would be more if we could:lol:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Could never be with anyone who didn't want to have sex with me

No matter who she was

Single at the minute though! Once a day minimum!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

currently single,

last relationship was 2-3 times a week as she lived 35 miles away and saw her twice a week, one before that was 4-5 times a week mostly often a lot more.

been in one where i didnt "get any" was horrible


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Went out with a girl who had little to no sex drive, she went to the Doctors, I even bought some female viagra which didn't work

It lasted 3 months

Went out with another girl who was self conscious and wouldn't let me see her naked/her belly/tits cause she thought she was fat, it lasted 3 weeks


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I couldn't help but take it personally in the last two weeks of his prep...he felt like death...and whilst i *tried* to be understanding...it felt like a personal insult that he didn't have 'the drive'....

got a mate, who at best has it once every few months, they hug, they kiss...but no sex?? I know they are happy with each other, just know that *I* couldn't cope with that.

Am willing to accept that there are times when both are stressed etc, (esp here, i expect people to understand the last few weeks of prep, when there is nothing left, no energy, no interest) BUT my mate lives like that all the time, i'm not saying its wrong, just different to me and i don't think i could do it without feeling like *I* was doing something wrong etc....sex is a healthy part of a relationship and without it i, well, i feel like i have that kind of thing with my mates, lots of love shared...but no sex lol. Not something i would be able to adapt to with someone i was in a relationship with.

I have had this discussion with my GRAN(how it happened i can't remember, but it did) and i told her i REALLY hope her and my Papa have an awesome sexlife, i don't want to know the details(EWWW) but i hope they do....

As i said, i am just curious


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

Cant see the point in being with someone who doesn't want to keep you sexually satisfied. That is the point in the first place isn't it? All the other stuff leads on from that first moment.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As and when and l just deal with it, not very well sometimes but l deal with it.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

when i was with my ex wife, maybe ~30 times in 6 years :blink: no kidding.. when I look back at those years I feel like I a was such an idiot. It actually ****es me off, anyway after discovering bodybuilding and testosterone things are much better now :laugh:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

I used to let the girl make the first move as I felt I'd be pestering. one girl made out like she was giving me a favour ??


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hun it changes with age, when your young its all passion & frequency as you get older, and if your lucky longer into your relationship, is becomes more an affection thing and so is less often. (with the odd quickly thrown in every now and then)

we all have different appetites so in this as in everything, compromise is needed, even if you tend to be the hungrier, this may change, at some point most likely in your late 40 you will go through the change and your interest will wane.

I guess the point I want to make is don't compare yourself to others, find what's right for you and your partner at this time in your life's, only you can know how you feel and what you need. Who cares what anyone else does? they are not you!


----------



## Stephenj (May 19, 2012)

Probably 2-3 times a week, we've been together 5 years. When we first got together obviously it was a lot more frequently.

She's got a very high sex drive but I'm not that fussed for it to be honest generally but recently things have been a bit more fun and often.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Just recently relocated to a new home with the mrs and we have it twice per day, maybe things will calm down in future when honeymoon duration is over but id say atleast once per day then, tbh anything less would seriously have me questioning things


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ser said:


> Please consider your replies as i would *like* this to remain in gen....
> 
> I have a good sex life, even if you take out the 'extra curricular activities'
> 
> ...


We are about once a day on average, but most days, can't really count weekends.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> when i was with my ex wife, maybe ~30 times in 6 years :blink: no kidding.. when I look back at those years I feel like I a was such an idiot. It actually ****es me off, anyway after discovering bodybuilding and testosterone things are much better now :laugh:


My ex, I reckon less than 100 times in 23 years


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hun it changes with age, when your young its all passion & frequency as you get older, and if your lucky longer into your relationship, is becomes more an affection thing and so is less often. (with the odd quickly thrown in every now and then)
> 
> we all have different appetites so in this as in everything, compromise is needed, even if you tend to be the hungrier, this may change, at some point most likely in your late 40 you will go through the change and your interest will wane.
> 
> I guess the point I want to make is don't compare yourself to others, find what's right for you and your partner at this time in your life's, only you can know how you feel and what you need. Who cares what anyone else does? they are not you!


That came across as ever so patronising, which I bet it wasn't meant to be,

unless you're a lot older than I think you are then I think I can safely say you are speaking for yourself


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Test changes everything, before test once or three times a week and I was satisfied and happy, with test she can barely bend over to wash the dishes and im snouting around and.......... wait this is General Conversation :innocent:

@Ser I don't think it should be a number of time in a given time scale, it should be that both people are happy,


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Never counted but when i first got wit hour lass was maybe 10 times over the whole day, We did it everywhere public toilets,car park, in the car etc etc been together approx 10 years have 2 kids age 6 and 1 we happy hardly argue etc and we still find time

3/4 times week so bare in mind kids etc im still happy, mainly just quickies but we do find the odd time when we have a proper session but with kids its like been a teenager again in bed trying to be quiet incase the parents hear but in this case the kids lol.

Think we would all agree would like to have sex more often etc but in reality its not pliable even think sometimes im happy for cuddle in bed with a film so i know that even i wouldnt be too bothered about not having it everyday.


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

With my ex are sexual chemistry was insane, 1 to 3 times a day was the norm. Incredible woman, such a shame.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Been with mine 8 years, waited a year to do it, then did it pretty much like rabbits for about 3 years, then dropped to about 3 times a week. Now it's about once a week. Do I feel neglected. Hell yeah. At 25 I'm just raging the whole time. Shes too insecure still with me so just given up pushing most of the time. Not easy at times with the relationship but then aside from that shes near enough perfect.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

empzb said:


> Shes too insecure still with me so just given up pushing most of the time. Not easy at times with the relationship but then aside from that shes near enough perfect.


Same story with me and it's driving us apart at the minute. So to answer Sers question, no where near enough for my needs.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Friday night, Sat morning, Sat Night,Sunday night ...... That'll do.

Me and my lady are massively attracted to each other  Perfect!! :beer:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

normally it is 2-3 times a week but i am away a lot so not every week sometimes it can be once or twice in a few weeks but there are external influences like my work or the kids etc......its not that easy to get some "special time" when you have a 13yr old in the house.....

last year was bad but then my wife gave birth to our 3rd child (bad birth) she then was studying for her final exams and then on top of that i was prepping for 45 weeks.......it will get back to normal as things settle down.....

my ex wife thought a healthy sex life was once every 4-6 weeks and she wondered why we split


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I would like it once a day, she would like it once every two days. So there is a bit of friction but we work it out..........she just "bends" to my needs


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

My mrs has horny parts of the month, normally the week after her period we have sex at least once a day, then she will just go off it and it will be once a week just to shut me up.

Good job I have an iphone and a lock on my bathroom door...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

It depends, we go through stages!

Could be a couple of times per day for afew weeks then maybe only once or twice a week for a while...!!!

We both work shifts doing long hours including nights, so some weeks were just pasting ships in night so to speak so don't get nothing!

To be honest though, my sex drive isn't what it use to be these days. Even when on cycle I'm not as horny as I use to be afew years back in my early 20s!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

been with my mrs 17 years married for 9, we have 3 kids and are happy, still have sex 3/4 times a week, she does get annoyed with me though as i all ways want more but thats just the testosterone in me making me a horny devil all the time, mrs knows what it does to me though and deals with it + on the quiet she loves the extra attention i give her


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Twice this year which is a 100% increase on last year. Must be the Test.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

It keeps me happy at once a week but would preffer it 2 - 3 times tbh but my mrs has loooow libido and I have ED so I have to pop a V plan the whole thing and that kinda takes the spur of the moment thing out of it


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> My mrs has horny parts of the month, normally the week after her period we have sex at least once a day, then she will just go off it and it will be once a week just to shut me up.
> 
> Good job I have an iphone and a lock on my bathroom door...


Yes ive just discovered the wonderful tech of iphone porn lol, makes life alot more easy when your not getting any


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Good times, unto several times a day. Bad times, every few days


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

currently relationship wise its around 4-5times a week which im OK with. When we first got together it was crazy lots. Like 3 times a day, in the middle of the night at like 3am and all sorts.

I think all relationships are like that though when your in the honeymoon period.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

If your in a loving relationship, happy with everything etc but wasn't getting enouh sex. would that be enough of an excuse to split up?

Anyone been in my scenario? You not slept together in a while, she says shes tired etc, your ok deep down, then one day she makes the moves but your tired and you've been wound up inside making you can't be bothered, she then argues you never want her??


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

geeby112 said:


> If your in a loving relationship, happy with everything etc but wasn't getting enouh sex. would that be enough of an excuse to split up?
> 
> Anyone been in my scenario? You not slept together in a while, she says shes tired etc, your ok deep down, then one day she makes the moves but your tired and you've been wound up inside making you can't be bothered, she then argues you never want her??


IMO - sex isn't the be all and end all if everything is perfect. Doesn't matter who your with, eventually things will change and it won't become important.

That said, it does make other options become more enticing and you need a strong character to stay faithful when someone else shows interest.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Last realtionship it was pretty much every day and even then it wasn't enough for her. When doing PCT and getting back to normal it was probably 3 times a week and that was an effort for me!


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Been together with my stunning other half for 15 years since i first met her when she was 16, and think once per week is average and satisfied with that. Bit to tired after work and gym for anything in the week really


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

ED although that isn't enough for her to stop her saying I'm not attracted to her anymore lol


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

It used to be constant, sometimes so much it would physically be too sore to use!! She's pregnant now so I can have a break, she feels constantly sick etc..

I'm very good friends with the Internet though


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

I suppose if its too much you could get bored of being with the same person, at least once a week it's something to look forward to.


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

geeby112 said:


> Anyone been in my scenario? You not slept together in a while, she says shes tired etc, your ok deep down, then one day she makes the moves but your tired and you've been wound up inside making you can't be bothered, she then argues you never want her??


I am in that scenario with one slight difference. Its me who is the problem not her ! After the initial few weeks of our now 8 year relationship we've probably had sex no more than 15 times. We have a daughter now (amazingly) but prior to this I have no idea why she stays


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

This is a subject that I have had problems with over the last 18 months.

I find my wife extremely attractive and I'm a very touchy feely person and very affectionate but she is the complete opposite now. Every since having our second child she has had 0 sex drive and it causes problems for us both.

Most of the time it's just a quicky because she wants to go to sleep, in the same position only in bed, basically the same every time.

I find it really hard to deal with because like you say I take it personally and makes me think she doesn't find me attractive etc etc, I've tried leaving her alone and letting her decide when we do it but after nearly 2 weeks it gets frustrating.

Now I think I just put up with the way she is and she puts up with my pestering.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

i only see my other half arround 4 times a week... wel crack on every time without fail... the hells the point in being with someone if sex is non existant?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

At the end of the day who cares ?

There's more to life than sex.

Anyone who thinks there isn't is a fking idiot.


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> At the end of the day who cares ?
> 
> There's more to life than sex.
> 
> Anyone who thinks there isn't is a fking idiot.


I disagree in a relationship a healthy sex life I believe makes a huge difference.

Yes there's mort I life then sex but when you making love to the person you want to spend your life with there's little that even comes close to the passion and love you show each other


----------



## GH16 (Dec 23, 2012)

Partners 37 weeks pregnant.what is this sex you speak of?


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

exvigourbeast said:


> I am in that scenario with one slight difference. Its me who is the problem not her ! After the initial few weeks of our now 8 year relationship we've probably had sex no more than 15 times. We have a daughter now (amazingly) but prior to this I have no idea why she stays


15 times in 8 years!!! fookin ell mate


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> normally it is 2-3 times a week but i am away a lot so not every week sometimes it can be once or twice in a few weeks but there are external influences like my work or the kids etc......its not that easy to get some "special time" when you have a 13yr old in the house.....
> 
> last year was bad but then my wife gave birth to our 3rd child (bad birth) she then was studying for her final exams and then on top of that i was prepping for 45 weeks.......it will get back to normal as things settle down.....
> 
> *my ex wife thought a healthy sex life was once every 4-6 weeks and she wondered why we split *


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Ser said:


> Please consider your replies as i would *like* this to remain in gen....
> 
> I have a good sex life, even if you take out the 'extra curricular activities'
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say she 'enjoys' me but on the non nature weeks she endures me almost daily


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

lumpo said:


> 15 times in 8 years!!! fookin ell mate


I know :thumbdown: Thats a lot of fuggin headaches ! Poor girl is soo obsessed with the idea of being in a relationship and getting married that she tolerates it. I think we are both mental. My issue is eternal and can't be solved really - Basically I find many women pretty / attractive but that interest isn't sustained sexually beyond the initial encounters and are probably more to do with it being "new" sex rather than sexual attraction to the person.

Ive only been strongly sexually attracted to a handful of women in my life - a Jeremy Beadle's left handful at that. The odds of that 1 in 10,000 wanting to have my baldy headed, no craic, sweaty carcass molesting them is somewhat remote


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

last girl i was with id stay in hers or she would stay in mine 3-4 times a week sex every morning and night sometimes half way through the day to lol horny feckers  she went to college here but went back home on the weekends diffrent county


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

i've been with my wife 18 years, we do it 3-4 times a week on average.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

exvigourbeast said:


> Basically I find many women pretty / attractive but that interest isn't sustained sexually beyond the initial encounters and are probably more to do with it being "new" sex rather than sexual attraction to the person.
> 
> e


counselling???


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Well after taking deca 9 months ago an uncooked sausage was harder than mine.

Its only now im getting back into action and plan to keep it that way.

Its important but if somebody loves you then sex isnt the number one thing.

Nattys rock:2guns:


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

me and wife had our 11 year anniversary last week and we still at it 3-4 times a week, about a week after her period when she is ovulating she demands it everyday ( not after anymore kids though got 2)

I sometimes appreciate the break come period times.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Went out with a girl who had little to no sex drive, she went to the Doctors, I even bought some female viagra which didn't work
> 
> It lasted 3 months
> 
> Went out with another girl who was self conscious and wouldn't let me see her naked/her belly/tits cause she thought she was fat, it lasted 3 weeks


I'm getting with a girl like this, stunning Italian girl, t1ts must be DD at a very minimum, but she doesn't like them and is self concious! Never met a girl who likes her boobs yet.

In a relationship it's usually 4-5 times a week, if we were together every night though it would be nightly for sure


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

rovermb6 said:


> me and wife had our 11 year anniversary last week and we still at it 3-4 times a week, about a week after her period when she is ovulating she demands it everyday ( not after anymore kids though got 2)
> 
> *I sometimes appreciate the break come period times*.


Period time = more sex with me, love it!


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

lumpo said:


> counselling???


Really ? I take it this isn't a widely held issue

Met a lass at work who had this exact problem. She couldn't find or sustain a relationship at all and would complain about being single . It was very hard for other people to get their head round as she was considered very pretty - nie the talk of every meeting we evewr went to, had a house, a dirty sense of humour and earns about 40K basic. She just never met anyone she fancied


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

2-3 times a weeks is normal for me and the wife but I cum every day lol


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

exvigourbeast said:


> Really ? I take it this isn't a widely held issue
> 
> Met a lass at work who had this exact problem. She couldn't find or sustain a relationship at all and would complain about being single . It was very hard for other people to get their head round as she was considered very pretty - nie the talk of every meeting we evewr went to, had a house, a dirty sense of humour and earns about 40K basic. She just never met anyone she fancied


I kinda meant it in the way that you've been with your mrs for a good while so might be worth talking to someone about it.... no shame in it like


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

exvigourbeast said:


> Really ? I take it this isn't a widely held issue
> 
> Met a lass at work who had this exact problem. She couldn't find or sustain a relationship at all and would complain about being single . It was very hard for other people to get their head round as she was considered very pretty - nie the talk of every meeting we evewr went to, had a house, a dirty sense of humour and earns about 40K basic. She just never met anyone she fancied


oh and bang the girl at work :thumb:


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah your right I know its being selfish, to be honest Ive avoided it or made a joke when she mentions it as the answer is basic but brutal and can't be avoided. "Why don't you have sex?" ......"Erm , because I know her very well but don't fancy her in the slightest therefore its like trying to bang my sister" Then we'd have the nuclear explosion : she'd have a meltdown and no more child access.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Little stu said:


> 2-3 times a weeks is normal for me and the wife but I cum every day lol


Only thinking about your wife I hope


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Only thinking about your wife I hope


I knew you would find one of my posts ha ha good lad


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Little stu said:


> I knew you would find one of my posts ha ha good lad


Sorry couldn't resist ill leave it there, lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Kimball said:


> That came across as ever so patronising, which I bet it wasn't meant to be,
> 
> unless you're a lot older than I think you are then I think I can safely say you are speaking for yourself


I am sorry if you read my post as patronising, is was not intended to be.

Yes I am speaking for myself, in the almost 23 years I have been married, my wife and I have been through everything I mentioned, I just hope the next 23 years are as much fun


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow.... Interesting thread.

I don't feel quite so let down after reading some of these posts.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

me and my other half both really fancy each other ^^ (so she says)

we do it everyday or sometimes jsut a couple of times a week depending on our work loads. (this affects her more than me).


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I personally believe their is more to love than having sex.

Yeah it is part of a relationship tho I wouldn't leave a person because I wasn't getting enough

Lots of other ways to show love imo


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Me and my mrs am on a sex ban for another 10 weeks cuz i cant afford to lose the calories im slowly gaining lol.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> *I personally believe their is more to love than having sex*.
> 
> Yeah it is part of a relationship tho I wouldn't leave a person because I wasn't getting enough
> 
> Lots of other ways to show love imo


YOU MASSIVE GAY


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

I get an urge.... No, it's much more than an urge, it's a desperate necessity to just empty my sack...... Many times a day.

Rather frustrating at times.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> I personally believe their is more to love than having sex.
> 
> Yeah it is part of a relationship tho I wouldn't leave a person because I wasn't getting enough
> 
> Lots of other ways to show love imo


You sound like my ex, are you really good at cooking, cleaning and ironing? 

Give me a messy sex mad wife any day.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

barsnack said:


> YOU MASSIVE GAY


Laughing hard!!!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

barsnack said:


> YOU MASSIVE GAY


Lol that just didn't look good did it...but hey yous get my drift surely:laugh:


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

My last marriage lasted not even 3 months. I had an affair with the stripper I met on my own stag due.

She was ........... Defo worth the cost of the divorce!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Lol that just didn't look good did it...but hey yous get my drift surely:laugh:


Nope, I would leave for lack of sex. Not a position I'm in or likely to be but it's important to me


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> My last marriage lasted not even 3 months. I had an affair with the stripper I met on my own stag due.
> 
> She was ........... Defo worth the cost of the divorce!


you have not been on here long but i like you haha. Well posted for long as you joined in 2008 +_+ then boom came out of retirement


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> you have not been on here long but i like you haha. Well posted for long as you joined in 2008 +_+ then boom came out of retirement


Lol cheers bro. Not used to comments like that but there really does seem to be many people on here that I can relate to with similar or same story's and out look on life as me. I love the banter as well as the chance of learning something.

Cheers mate - ill invite you to my birthday party if you like?!


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Lol cheers bro. Not used to comments like that but there really does seem to be many people on here that I can relate to with similar or same story's and out look on life as me. I love the banter as well as the chance of learning something.
> 
> Cheers mate - ill invite you to my birthday party if you like?!


Also I was small in 2008! Needed time to learn and grow.

You in good shape also bro!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

We do something sexual once every day. A tad different however with being a ****.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

With a wife (well my 2 ex ones) sex was ****e and too infrequent for me.....with gfs its tended to be good yo brilliant and every time I see them........2 or 3 times a night min


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

its always GREAT in the honeymoon period but generally that only lasts 2 months maybe???

I know im demanding, which isnt great being a sex pest and all but thats just me.

BUT.... i usually get my own way simply because i am stronger than her!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Lol cheers bro. Not used to comments like that but there really does seem to be many people on here that I can relate to with similar or same story's and out look on life as me. I love the banter as well as the chance of learning something.
> 
> Cheers mate - ill invite you to my birthday party if you like?!


some of your posts have been funny as **** ^^


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Nope, I would leave for lack of sex. Not a position I'm in or likely to be but it's important to me


Been with the Mrs too many years now to let sex get in the road of us and to ruin a stable upbringing for our 4 year old daughter.

Maybe when I was younger I would have thought a lot different tho over the years mind sets change


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Smoog said:


> We do something sexual once every day. A tad different however with being a ****.


i presume you use aas? does your fella also use aas? 2 testosterone filled males..... well, i guess its going to be once a day minimum!!!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Last time I had sex was 66 days ago, currently single with no chance of any sex in the near future


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Been with the Mrs too many years now to let sex get in the road of us and to ruin a stable upbringing for our 4 year old daughter.
> 
> Maybe when I was younger I would have thought a lot different tho over the years mind sets change


ok, seriously then..... the less you get, do you end up just getting used to it and eventually not wanting it quite as much or do you just accept it and forever try to carry on?

my partner is a lot older than me and my sex drive is sky high.... hers isnt! im worried that hers will fizzle out way before im even in my prime.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm just enjoying shagging different people at the moment, it's nice after being in a relationship fr 4 years.

There's some bird i'd been on a few dates with and was round hers last monday and she was on the blob so i couldn't shag her. I ended up shagging her last saturday in the end, was a bit of a let down as i'd shagged some absolute dirt bag on the friday night who was fvcking awesome!


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

tamara said:


> Last time I had sex was 66 days ago, currently single with no chance of any sex in the near future


diy?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

tamara said:


> Last time I had sex was 66 days ago, currently single with no chance of any sex in the near future


Why? Has your fanny fell off?


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> i presume you use aas? does your fella also use aas? 2 testosterone filled males..... well, i guess its going to be once a day minimum!!!


Around 1g/week of test, pal. Could do with coming off this... year? :laugh:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> ok, seriously then..... the less you get, do you end up just getting used to it and eventually not wanting it quite as much or do you just accept it and forever try to carry on?
> 
> my partner is a lot older than me and my sex drive is sky high.... hers isnt! im worried that hers will fizzle out way before im even in my prime.


Well a lot of women get more horny when older,,,well so I hear,,

I don't think in most cases its a fact of not getting it much when older its just not a huge issue compared to teens and 20s imo..tho still do it lots


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh gosh is it wrong that I'm wondering "what sex life?" lol


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

blackfairie said:


> Oh gosh is it wrong that I'm wondering "what sex life?" lol


easy solution to this - move to England. :beer:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> diy?


Of course but it's not really the same.



Uriel said:


> Why? Has your fanny fell off?


Ha nope, I'm just happy being single at the moment. As soon as I start dabbling in dating or trying to find someone to shag I'll start getting frustrated or sad that I can't find anyone.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Well a lot of women get more horny when older,,,well so I hear,,
> 
> I don't think in most cases its a fact of not getting it much when older its just not a huge issue compared to teens and 20s imo..tho still do it lots


I thought yours was a sham marriage cause u r a closet cock muncher trev?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I thought yours was a sham marriage cause u r a closet cock muncher trev?


Well it beats having to use the wrists so much popeye


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

tamara said:


> Of course but it's not really the same.
> 
> Ha nope, I'm just happy being single at the moment. As soon as I start dabbling in dating or trying to find someone to shag I'll start getting frustrated or sad that I can't find anyone.


I see....yeah I gey that.......for a a bot then my willy wins and leads me astrsy


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

tamara said:


> Of course but it's not really the same.
> 
> i hear that you are still hung up on an ex, maybe this is the problem?
> 
> ...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Well it beats having to use the wrists so much popeye


Im only probing see if you're worth grooming pmsl


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Im only probing see if you're worth grooming pmsl


 :lol:


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

tamara said:


> Of course but it's not really the same.
> 
> Ha nope, I'm just happy being single at the moment. As soon as I start dabbling in dating or trying to find someone to shag I'll start getting frustrated or sad that I can't find anyone.


but to be fair - from what i can see you are a very attractive lady , although i cant vouch for your personality as i dont know you but on looks alone, im sure you wont be single for long!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> ok, seriously then..... the less you get, do you end up just getting used to it and eventually not wanting it quite as much or do you just accept it and forever try to carry on?
> 
> my partner is a lot older than me and my sex drive is sky high.... hers isnt! im worried that hers will fizzle out way before im even in my prime.


How old is she??


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> How old is she??


43


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> 43


Most birds are foaming at the gash all day at that age.....are you any good on bed? Dont brag......I know I am cause I leave birds looking like ww2 shelling victims and thwy all love me ....have you had good feedback lol


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> but to be fair - from what i can see you are a very attractive lady , although i cant vouch for your personality as i dont know you but on looks alone, im sure you wont be single for long!


Thanks doll, my personality is beyond incredible! Yeah I was with my ex 9 years, separated for 4, tried a couple of guys in that time but just made me realise even more what I want. pr**k has got a misses though, I'd happily erase that from my memory as I've also has a relationship since then.

I have got a marine I could shag that I met off a sex site in 2011, still in contact with him now.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> 43


A lot of my friends that age have lost the urge..it's a gamble ...for some they dry up for others it gets worse and they want it all the time...looks like U should get her on the HRT!!


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Most birds are foaming at the gash all day at that age.....are you any good on bed? Dont brag......I know I am cause I leave birds looking like ww2 shwlling victims and thwy all love me ....have you had good feedback lol


laughing hard at this.

no bro, no complaint - to me anyway! and its awesome, really is but i was saying in a round about way that i dont get it enough. enough for me is probably twice a day? maybe my expectations are too high. lol

she loves me, i know this.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow someone resurrected this? Well...now am single...i'm still getting alot :bounce: :lol:



Raw meat 1984 said:


> i presume you use aas? does your fella also use aas? 2 testosterone filled males..... well, i guess its going to be once a day minimum!!!


 @Smoog can i watch if i promise not to touch??



tamara said:


> Last time I had sex was 66 days ago, currently single with no chance of any sex in the near future


There is ALWAYS a chance when your female...a great chance...no ties are EASY to find, whatever you want is available if you know where to look chicky  I got a black book thicker than the yellow pages if you want me to send it to ya! :lol:



Raw meat 1984 said:


> ok, seriously then..... the less you get, do you end up just getting used to it and eventually not wanting it quite as much or do you just accept it and forever try to carry on?
> 
> my partner is a lot older than me and my sex drive is sky high.... hers isnt! im worried that hers will fizzle out way before im even in my prime.


Women hit their peak alot later than men....so you could time it just right!!! :devil2:



Smoog said:


> Around 1g/week of test, pal. Could do with coming off this... year? :laugh:


 Nah stay on and post pics in AL, thank you muchly!


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> A lot of my friends that age have lost the urge..it's a gamble ...for some they dry up for others it gets worse and they want it all the time...looks like U should get her on the HRT!!


i can agree with this cos i dated a woman of 46 and she was worse than me! made me do all sorts and taught me a thing or two too! (sounds daft) but she was a complete fruit loop!!! so didnt last.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> laughing hard at this.
> 
> no bro, no complaint - to me anyway! and its awesome, really is but i was saying in a round about way that i dont get it enough. enough for me is probably twice a day? maybe my expectations are too high. lol
> 
> she loves me, i know this.


Im only ficking woth you bro.......I am amazing in bed but thas cause I kbow foreplay happens in the days and hours beforw sex and all good sex is in the head and the connection.......what you do with your cock is about 10%


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

blackfairie said:


> Oh gosh is it wrong that I'm wondering "what sex life?" lol


Thats easy to fix chicky...really easy  i am single, dpon't go out pulling in pubs...and am kept more than happy...like looking through a catalogue, just pick what you like and call it over 



Raw meat 1984 said:


> easy solution to this - move to England. :beer:


Or Scotland....jus' sayin' haha



tamara said:


> Of course but it's not really the same.
> 
> Ha nope, I'm just happy being single at the moment. As soon as I start dabbling in dating or trying to find someone to shag I'll start getting frustrated or sad that I can't find anyone.


Ahh, see there is the difference, i am NOT ready to start dating...but i am definitely still interested in lots of sex....and yes, toys are great, but they just aren't the same as the real thing...i got loads of toys, but they mostly live in their big box until i want to use them on someone else :devil2:


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Im only ficking woth you bro.......I am amazing in bed but thas cause I kbow foreplay happens in the days and hours beforw sex and all good sex is in the head and the connection.......what you do with your cock is about 10%


actually bro you have a very valid point - probably something i dont do enough of.... spending quality time with her, treating her well, foot rubs, massage, flowers if i must, cooking etc....... instead of just spitting on the end of it and slamming that puppy home! lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Im only ficking woth you bro.......I am amazing in bed but thas cause I kbow foreplay happens in the days and hours beforw sex and all good sex is in the head and the connection.......what you do with your cock is about 10%


a little more than 10% in my case....but the head part is alot...maybe like 60%...but if you ever had someone who was great at the head stiuff...and then bloody useless with their sausage...well, believe me, you know it ain't 10% But John, you know i love you.....and for you, i'd let you off with 10% :tongue:

Have to say, am surprised to see this thread again...still in gen...wow, you guys actually read the first post...how awesome!! that NEVER used to happen in the old days


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ser said:


> a little more than 10% in my case....but the head part is alot...maybe like 60%...but if you ever had someone who was great at the head stiuff...and then bloody useless with their sausage...well, believe me, you know it ain't 10% But John, you know i love you.....and for you, i'd let you off with 10% :tongue:
> 
> Have to say, am surprised to see this thread again...still in gen...wow, you guys actually read the first post...how awesome!! that NEVER used to happen in the old days


Pmsl...you probably know MY 10% is most guys 200% lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> actually bro you have a very valid point - probably something i dont do enough of.... spending quality time with her, treating her well, foot rubs, massage, flowers if i must, cooking etc....... instead of just spitting on the end of it and slamming that puppy home! lol


Id take the massage, but everything else i would send back..i meant the build up, excitement, dirty talk etc when i referred to the head stuff btw....all that romantic stuff isn't much for me i am afraid, on the odd occasion if it were with someone really special, like a husband, then ok...but only on occasion..I prefer the spitting on it and ramming it...just *my* preference :devil2:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> i can agree with this cos i dated a woman of 46 and she was worse than me! made me do all sorts and taught me a thing or two too! (sounds daft) but she was a complete fruit loop!!! so didnt last.


Fuk sake bro dont be a gay cnit about it......foot rubs and cooking? I just ment show her your meat then fuk off sown the boozer leaving her running like a power shower pmsl


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Pmsl...you probably know MY 10% is most guys 200% lol


 :lol: no comment :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Fuk sake bro dont be a gay cnit about it......foot rubs and cooking? I just ment show her your meat then fuk off sown the boozer leaving her running like a power shower pmsl


thats ma boy!!!! lmfao

John knows exactly how to reign me in...ya durty baskit ye! Now you know i be in here all night talking durty stuff...ya manky cvnt! lolol


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Ser said:


> Nah stay on and post pics in AL, thank you muchly!


AL?

You wouldn't want to watch, it's more like a trip to the primate section of Kensington Zoo. :laugh:


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Fuk sake bro dont be a gay cnit about it......foot rubs and cooking? I just ment show her your meat then fuk off sown the boozer * leaving her running like a power shower pmsl*


lmfao.... just for you my man, im going to go Vietnam struggle cuddle style on her tonight and leave her shaking inthe corner of the room and give you an update tomorrow!

fcukin love your way with words man!

:lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

You clearly don't know me @Smoog ...lmao


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Other half is a sex maniac and doesn't realise I'm an old man.

She does try and spice things up though bless her.

I make her put balloons up her top so it looks as though she's pregnant as its a fetish of mine as well as letting me video her pishing in public places.

End of the day if you don't keep things fresh its inevitable it'll get stale.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> Went out with a girl who had little to no sex drive, she went to the Doctors, I even bought some female viagra which didn't work
> 
> It lasted 3 months
> 
> Went out with another girl who was self conscious and wouldn't let me see her naked/her belly/tits cause she thought she was fat, it lasted 3 weeks


My ****ing misses is liek this and it drives me insane


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

@Ser I sent you a willy!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

@tamara i love willie! :wub: thank you, its setting me off though...so the willies of the board should take care...i might be on the prowl shortly hahaa


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ser said:


> @tamara i love willie! :wub: thank you, its setting me off though...so the willies of the board should take care...i might be on the prowl shortly hahaa


Haha! I wouldn't know whether to f.uck it or fight it. I LOVE big cocks but that one would do me a mischief!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I just love cocks, all cocks...i'm greedy :devil2:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

oh and the answer is fight it first :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I knew you two would get along loke a house on fire


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Ffs wummin give us a break here....fkn test flying about in here someone's likely to get injured!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ser said:


> I just love cocks, all cocks...i'm greedy :devil2:


Here's a nice one for ya, Ser -


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Paisleylad said:


> Ffs wummin give us a break here....fkn test flying about in here someone's likely to get injured!


Well if you know anything about me...its most likely to be the mensfolk! :tongue:

I got beaten so badly at a fetish club at the weekend that i still struggle to sit down, the whole back of my body is covered in bruises....and i was still asking for more...paisley eh...thats just 20 mins along the road...looks like you are first to get injured sweetpea! :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I prefer mines with less feathers..... :tongue:

*expects inbox full of pics by the morn* :bounce:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ser said:


> I prefer mines with less feathers..... :tongue:
> 
> *expects inbox full of pics by the morn* :bounce:




That better? Or am I still not reading this conversation right....? :lol:


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Ser said:


> Well if you know anything about me...its most likely to be the mensfolk! :tongue:
> 
> I got beaten so badly at a fetish club at the weekend that i still struggle to sit down, the whole back of my body is covered in bruises....and i was still asking for more...paisley eh...thats just 20 mins along the road...looks like you are first to get injured sweetpea! :lol:


Superb news!

No pain no gain!

As long as i can walk for fri its all good with me


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

dtlv said:


> View attachment 133601
> 
> 
> That better? Or am I still not reading this conversation right....? :lol:


Right Mr, Might just head straight down to you after Paisley here begs for mercy :wink: You are just asking for it now....



Paisleylad said:


> Superb news!
> 
> No pain no gain!


OOFT, inbox me with pics, i need to know how much you can take before breaking ha! :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

blackfairie said:


> Oh gosh is it wrong that I'm wondering "what sex life?" lol


Hotstuff, is a crime you are asking that question... answers can be found in Bristol! :innocent:


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Ser said:


> Right Mr, Might just head straight down to you after Paisley here begs for mercy :wink: You are just asking for it now....
> 
> OOFT, inbox me with pics, i need to know how much you can take before breaking ha! :lol:


Ive some tramadol there to numb the pain so ill hold out for at least 4/5 hours.

Im just away to put some WD40 on the ol sex swing and give it a quick clean up.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Paisleylad said:


> Ive some tramadol there to numb the pain so ill hold out for at least 4/5 hours.
> 
> Im just away to put some WD40 on the ol sex swing and give it a quick clean up.


Postcode and house number please  you'll need more than tramadol by time i am finished with you...i got a 'friend' who likes it rougher than rough(cutting, punching, proper beating etc)...and he can't take it from me...good luck hun :tongue:


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Ser said:


> Postcode and house number please  you'll need more than tramadol by time i am finished with you...i got a 'friend' who likes it rougher than rough(cutting, punching, proper beating etc)...and he can't take it from me...good luck hun :tongue:


I should be scared... But i aint lol

Infact ive either had a stroke or the drooling is due to somit else

Lol


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Depends on the test dose at the time


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> i can agree with this cos i dated a woman of 46 and she was worse than me! made me do all sorts and taught me a thing or two too! (sounds daft) but she was a complete fruit loop!!! so didnt last.


Lol..the guy I'm seeing is younger than me and I'm sure he would agree you..except further fruit loop bit of course


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Feeling wanted is very important, when its not reciprocated its soul destroying.

You try to be understanding but it eats away at you, slowly but surely.

I have TBH tho, as well as being the victim of this l have also been the guilty party.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The thing for me is, when you look in the mirror and you see this fat balding old man looking back you WANT just one person in your life not to se that, to see something more.

PS l don't say this for sympathy, its a general comment to make a point.

Lets be honest, very few of us are happy with how we look, even less of us look good naked so you need someone who can make that negativity go away.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

tamara said:


> Last time I had sex was 66 days ago, currently single with no chance of any sex in the near future


That's not true, come to the party on Friday not even that far from Wales


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> The thing for me is, when you look in the mirror and you see this fat balding old man looking back you WANT just one person in your life not to se that, to see something more.
> 
> PS l don't say this for sympathy, its a general comment to make a point.
> 
> Lets be honest, very few of us are happy with how we look, even less of us look good naked so you need someone who can make that negativity go away.


Couldn't agree more, having people see something special that you can't see is life changing, and not something I could happily live without. A result of that, for me, is somebody who wants me desperately sexually, if that doesn't happen I would believe it was only words and they didn't mean it, so once a day minimum is a demonstration of that love and desire.

I'm very lucky with that and makes me feel and act a different person, and I am fairly miserable without it


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Been with the Mrs too many years now to let sex get in the road of us and to ruin a stable upbringing for our 4 year old daughter.
> 
> Maybe when I was younger I would have thought a lot different tho over the years mind sets change


In not younger but it's more important now than ever, I used to think like you and after 20+ years of sh1t sex and relationship realised I was wasting my life and sexual opportunity, not looked back nor ever been happier! Xxx


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Milky said:


> As and when and l just deal with it, not very well sometimes but l deal with it.


I remember when my ex used to say no.

Made me want to ****ing kill her. Kinda wish I did now the fat, dirty, rotten ginger bulldog faced little crack whore!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Currently though I get a w4nk in the morning, and a blowie and sex before sleep. Sometimes more.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> I remember when my ex used to say no.
> 
> Made me want to ****ing kill her. Kinda wish I did now the fat, dirty, rotten ginger bulldog faced little crack whore!!


I had one ex who was a fruitcake, l mean total loonpot BUT and l swear this is true we could be in the middle of a row and l could just jump her bones and shut her up, mad as fu*k TBH.

The problem was l couldn't get over all the rowing, nothing was worth the sh*t, not even pornstar sex.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ser said:


> Well if you know anything about me...its most likely to be the mensfolk! :tongue:
> 
> I got beaten so badly at a fetish club at the weekend that i still struggle to sit down, the whole back of my body is covered in bruises....and i was still asking for more...paisley eh...thats just 20 mins along the road...looks like you are first to get injured sweetpea! :lol:


But are you fetish with or without climax. I truly can't get my head round the pain and go home crowd. Don't knock but can't get it! 3-4 hours of build up and then pack up and go home.

I can't imagine you are the pack up and go home type though


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> I had one ex who was a fruitcake, l mean total loonpot BUT and l swear this is true we could be in the middle of a row and l could just jump her bones and shut her up, mad as fu*k TBH.
> 
> The problem was l couldn't get over all the rowing, nothing was worth the sh*t, not even pornstar sex.


My girlfriend is a little unusual but I like it and there is no rowing, if it caused arguments too I would agree with you, arguing is sh1t, anything else I can put up with or even find endearing, just not a vile temper. Been there done that


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Kimball said:


> That's not true, come to the party on Friday not even that far from Wales


What party is this? I have my cousins wedding Friday in the coed y mwstwr hotel


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

tamara said:


> What party is this? I have my cousins wedding Friday in the coed y mwstwr hotel


The lodge in Gloucester Friday night, depends on how far that is from you, good couple of hours for us. But always good there.

And if you just feel the urge for sex you've got chameleons in Newport, no need to deprive yourself, no strings fun at its best.

I'm crap at welsh geography, so no idea how far any of this is from you


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

Of course the first offer for "action" in a long time would be in the UK :\ I guess I should pack my bags lol..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

blackfairie said:


> Of course the first offer for "action" in a long time would be in the UK :\ I guess I should pack my bags lol..


Let me know when you reach we can link up


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Kimball said:


> But are you fetish with or without climax. I truly can't get my head round the pain and go home crowd. Don't knock but can't get it! 3-4 hours of build up and then pack up and go home.
> 
> I can't imagine you are the pack up and go home type though


Only fetish club...no sexing allowed...but i did pack up....and go for fun with a couple at theirs...certainly wasn't going home without a whole bunch of fun! pmsl


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ser said:


> Only fetish club...no sexing allowed...but i did pack up....and go for fun with a couple at theirs...certainly wasn't going home without a whole bunch of fun! pmsl


See that I can get although I'm not a pain person, can't even do it when asked. But why are the fetish crowd so anti sex?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

blackfairie said:


> Of course the first offer for "action" in a long time would be in the UK :\ I guess I should pack my bags lol..


Haha, you are welcome in Scotland anytime...lol



Breda said:


> Let me know when you reach we can link up


Can i join this party too? :wink:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ser said:


> Haha, you are welcome in Scotland anytime...lol
> 
> Can i join this party too? :wink:


I'm in too...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ser said:


> Can i join this party too? :wink:


Hell yea but you gotta leave Bri in the car


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dtlv said:


> I'm in too...


Yea... in the car


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

No Bri, just me  AM greedy as you know...lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Breda said:


> Yea... in the car


 :ban:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Kimball said:


> See that I can get although I'm not a pain person, can't even do it when asked. But why are the fetish crowd so anti sex?


for licensing....up here its held in actual pub....where as sex clubs don't get licenses to sell alcohol, the pub MUST have license as its only fetish club 2x per month


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow I'm going to like no action to a foursome! hot diggity the UK is where it's at! haha.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ser said:


> No Bri, just me  AM greedy as you know...lol


Yes I know all to well but I reckon I could could fill you up


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ser said:


> for licensing....up here its held in actual pub....where as sex clubs don't get licenses to sell alcohol, the pub MUST have license as its only fetish club 2x per month


Ah right, so in this case it isn't a ban on sex by the organisers. Fair enough some of the stuff at these events, makes me wince in agony watching when I'm working them let alone taking part!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dtlv said:


> :ban:


I dare you


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PLEASE keep it clean peeps, lets not get it moved :thumbup1:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Kimball said:


> The lodge in Gloucester Friday night, depends on how far that is from you, good couple of hours for us. But always good there.
> 
> And if you just feel the urge for sex you've got chameleons in Newport, no need to deprive yourself, no strings fun at its best.


Yuck chams is stinky I heard? Couple of people on fabswingers used to go there. There's one in Swansea too can't remember the name.

I'd be up for something like that if I was with a boyfriend but wouldn't be doing any swapping. That's what I miss most about my ex tbh. The sex was amazing we both pushed each other and exposed all kinds of crazy. (I don't condone rape in any shape or form, no man should ever force himself on a woman) however, my ex and I would drive down to the canal about 2 in the morning and do like fake scenarios, you get the idea without me having to explain!

Would go for walks up the mountain and just pull our trousers down and shag still wearing our daps! Any scenario I wanted to do he'd do and vice versa. No judgement, complete trust. 9 years that continued but I was a bit mental and he tried to sort me out and warned me that my behaviour was gonna end up breaking us up and it did. Real bad rejection insecurities I had but had counselling and even done an advance diploma in counselling and psychotherapy so I knew/know why I acted like I did. The one thing I feared(him leaving me) was ultimately what made us split up. But I'm still hopeful he would come back, he says he can see I've changed in the 4 years but I still see fear in him that he doesn't think I'm over all the bollox but I am. I've grown up. Miss him like nobodies business!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

blackfairie said:


> Wow I'm going to like no action to a foursome! hot diggity the UK is where it's at! haha.


You just cant say sh1t like hot diggity......its gay as fuk....say stuff like ....

Fuk me rigid

Sh1t the bed

Fukwme sideways etc etc


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Breda said:


> I dare you


Nah, I'll just leave it to @Ser to discipline you... you have no idea what you're getting yourself into!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

tamara said:


> Yuck chams is stinky I heard? Couple of people on fabswingers used to go there. There's one in Swansea too can't remember the name.
> 
> I'd be up for something like that if I was with a boyfriend but wouldn't be doing any swapping. That's what I miss most about my ex tbh. The sex was amazing we both pushed each other and exposed all kinds of crazy. (I don't condone rape in any shape or form, no man should ever force himself on a woman) however, my ex and I would drive down to the canal about 2 in the morning and do like fake scenarios, you get the idea without me having to explain!
> 
> Would go for walks up the mountain and just pull our trousers down and shag still wearing our daps! Any scenario I wanted to do he'd do and vice versa. No judgement, complete trust. 9 years that continued but I was a bit mental and he tried to sort me out and warned me that my behaviour was gonna end up breaking us up and it did. Real bad rejection insecurities I had but had counselling and even done an advance diploma in counselling and psychotherapy so I knew/know why I acted like I did. The one thing I feared(him leaving me) was ultimately what made us split up. But I'm still hopeful he would come back, he says he can see I've changed in the 4 years but I still see fear in him that he doesn't think I'm over all the bollox but I am. I've grown up. Miss him like nobodies business!


We go to the one in Birmingham quite a lot, or used to, my girlfriend is currently barred though. But that's really nice, have to admit I've heard the welsh ones aren't as good.

The lodge is a lot classier though. I don't swap any more, or at least for now. But the atmosphere is still awesome. My wife still does sometimes.

That's a pretty sad story, was it the sexual behaviour or other stuff that scared him off?

Extreme behaviour can be pretty frightening for a partner


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My last ex only had to look at me and she may have well undressed me right there, that's what its all about for me, its not just about the actual sex, its about the lust and desire they hold for you.


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry bout that, but there is not telling what i'll say when I get excited even something as lame as "hot diggity" I will try to keep it more intelligent from now on...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Nah, I'll just leave it to @Ser to discipline you... you have no idea what you're getting yourself into!


Maybe... just maybe she has no idea what she's gettin herself into.

1 round, 2 minutes of disappointment ser... you ready for that?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> My last ex only had to look at me and she may have well undressed me right there, that's what its all about for me, its not just about the actual sex, its about the lust and desire they hold for you.


It's more about the lust and desire than the sex. Somebody desperately wanting me is 70% job done for me


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Kimball said:


> We go to the one in Birmingham quite a lot, or used to, my girlfriend is currently barred though. But that's really nice, have to admit I've heard the welsh ones aren't as good.
> 
> The lodge is a lot classier though. I don't swap any more, or at least for now. But the atmosphere is still awesome. My wife still does sometimes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes that's tough to deal with. The sex does make up for some of it, my girlfriend is very jealous but tries hard to control it, but I could imagine her doing some of that stuff, it's a shame he won't give it another go as you sound like you've conquered it. But there'll be somebody else.

The big problem is finding somebody with the same sex drive, for me it was like busses, none for 23 years then......


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Breda said:


> Yes I know all to well but I reckon I could could fill you up


Sounds like a gauntlet to me!! I'm in!!



Kimball said:


> Ah right, so in this case it isn't a ban on sex by the organisers. Fair enough some of the stuff at these events, makes me wince in agony watching when I'm working them let alone taking part!


the *** burning thing, the razor thing...just NOOOOOOOO...but whips and crops etc...apparently i love it!



Breda said:


> Maybe... just maybe she has no idea what she's gettin herself into.
> 
> 1 round, 2 minutes of disappointment ser... you ready for that?


I'll just *force* you to go again and again...lol.



tamara said:


> x


Oh shoot, that sounds dreadful for everyone involved! Have you really got over it? if he were to come back tomorrow would you be able to keep a cap on it? You must have driven yourself mad with all that? Wow! That is alot of hard work!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

@tamara

Do you HONESTLY believe you have changed, god as your witness, no more crazy left ?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Milky said:


> @tamara
> 
> Do you HONESTLY believe you have changed, god as your witness, no more crazy left ?


I believe I have, friends say I have. I'm a mother now and finally have something I love more than him that's unconditional. Also when I was studying psychology and had counselling myself I knew the cause and the reasons why I acted like I did.

For four years I've had to live with regret that it genuinely was my fault and my behavior that made things go bad. I wouldn't do it to myself again. Was just scared of losing him and when you feel threatened you do silly things. Was with him from age 17, my mum was a pr**k my step dad was a pr**k, had to live with my nan from the age of 15 and he took me away from it all I suppose. All the men my fathers side of the family were Italian plebs that had affairs, my biological father I'm a product of an affair, my bampie even had an affair and all my uncles (my fathers brothers) they were all handsome bastards.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Maybe... just maybe she has no idea what she's gettin herself into.
> 
> 1 round, 2 minutes of disappointment ser... you ready for that?


Erm and just a 'trickle' so I hear ...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

tamara said:


> I believe I have, friends say I have. I'm a mother now and finally have something I love more than him that's unconditional. Also when I was studying psychology and had counselling myself I knew the cause and the reasons why I acted like I did.
> 
> For four years I've had to live with regret that it genuinely was my fault and my behaviour that made things go bad. I wouldn't do it to myself again. Was just scared of losing him amd when yiu feel threatened you do silky things. Was with him from age 17, my mum was a pr**k my step dad was a pr**k, had to live with my nan from the age of 15 and he took me away from it all I suppose. All the men my fathers side of the family were Italian plebs that had affairs, my biological father I'm a product of an affair, my bampie even had an affair and all my uncles (my fathers brothers) they were all handsome bastards.


What on earth is a "bampie"


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> What on earth is a "bampie"


Haha, serious? Must be a Welsh thing, A Bampie is your Grampa like!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

tamara said:


> Haha, serious? Must be a Welsh thing, A Bampie is your Grampa like!


Definitely welsh


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

No less than five times per week for the last 15 yrs.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

tamara said:


> I believe I have, friends say I have. I'm a mother now and finally have something I love more than him that's unconditional. Also when I was studying psychology and had counselling myself I knew the cause and the reasons why I acted like I did.
> 
> For four years I've had to live with regret that it genuinely was my fault and my behavior that made things go bad. I wouldn't do it to myself again. Was just scared of losing him and when you feel threatened you do silly things. Was with him from age 17, my mum was a pr**k my step dad was a pr**k, had to live with my nan from the age of 15 and he took me away from it all I suppose. All the men my fathers side of the family were Italian plebs that had affairs, my biological father I'm a product of an affair, my bampie even had an affair and all my uncles (my fathers brothers) they were all handsome bastards.


People do change but all that madness will still be in you, its just you try and not be that person but its stilll tucked away somewhere and can always return when the sh1t hits the fan. I have alot of demons myself and am trying so hard not to be the person i was but i also know that if my life changed for the worse, id explode and be a mental case again, something i dont want. I think youd be the same.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

tamara said:


> Haha, serious? Must be a Welsh thing, A Bampie is your Grampa like!


I didn't know that either - edjumicational thread this


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

3 weeks ago me and the gf went to bulgaria for a week. I know it was down to my test,tren,mast cycle,but we fcuked 35 times that week. On the beach,in the hotel elevator( that was a quickie and doesn't count in the 35),over the balcony etc. great cardio and probably wasted a couple of hours everyday having sex when we could have been sunbathing etc


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

luther1 said:


> 3 weeks ago me and the gf went to bulgaria for a week. I know it was down to my test,tren,mast cycle,but we fcuked 35 times that week. On the beach,in the hotel elevator( that was a quickie and doesn't count in the 35),over the balcony etc. great cardio and probably wasted a couple of hours everyday having sex when we could have been sunbathing etc


Her fanny would need a weeks holiday after that, jeez!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

When i was in my last relationship it was minimum of 2-3 times a week, (skip a week for shark week).

ATM in my new relationship we both work odd hours so its "whenever we can see each other" - amounting to 1-5 times a week.

Better sex this time round though, best sex of my life!


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

My ex had one of the highest sex drives. She just loved it. Had sex in the car, the park, by a river at midday, in the woods, in a back alley while out on the town, in the toilets of a bar.

****. I really want her back.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

luther1 said:


> 3 weeks ago me and the gf went to bulgaria for a week. I know it was down to my test,tren,mast cycle,but we fcuked 35 times that week. On the beach,in the hotel elevator( that was a quickie and doesn't count in the 35),over the balcony etc. great cardio and probably wasted a couple of hours everyday having sex when we could have been sunbathing etc


I know fvck all about cycling but I was under the impression it kills your sex drive.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

RalphWiggum said:


> I know fvck all about cycling but I was under the impression it kills your sex drive.


yes you do know fcuk all about cycling lol


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

RalphWiggum said:


> My ex had one of the highest sex drives. She just loved it. Had sex in the car, the park, by a river at midday, in the woods, in a back alley while out on the town, in the toilets of a bar.
> 
> ****. I really want her back.


and thats just what you know of..


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

luther1 said:


> yes you do know fcuk all about cycling lol


yeah I know... I literally just said that...

Was wanting more of an explanation on it, not you telling me what I just said.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

RalphWiggum said:


> yeah I know... I literally just said that...
> 
> Was wanting more of an explanation on it, not you telling me what I just said.


read the stickies in the steroid section about pct etc


----------

